# ford 3910 help verify that's what it is



## jeffbrown1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi guys I have a 3910 I think that's what it is. I have what I think is the serial number. From what I got from tractor data the 3910 started in 1982 with a serial number c681910 mine is c681845.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jeffbrown1986,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

There should be two numbers stamped above the serial number: 1) The model number and 2) The mfg date code. Post those two numbers and we can tell you what you have.


----------



## jeffbrown1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

These numbers was above it. Ca313d


----------



## jeffbrown1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

The reason I'm thinking it might not be a 3910 is the lift arms attach to the tractor with pins that come from the bottom of the rear end and rear end is different than what I have seen other 3910 on the Internet look like. Here is some pics of mine.


----------



## jeffbrown1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sorry took pics on my phone and when added here there upside down. Sorry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hi Jeff,

Your tractor is a model 3610. Numbers translate as follows:

*Model CA313D:*
Model - CA3 - Ford 3610 
Engine - 1 - Diesel
PTO - 3 - Live PTO
Transmission - D - ???? There is no "D" designation for the transmission. What tranny do you have?

*MFG. Date Code 1L25*: I think I see a date code of 1L25 above the serial number. Please correct me if I'm wrong. This translates to November 25th, 1981

*Serial number C681845:* This serial number is consistent with a late 1981 manufacture.


----------



## jeffbrown1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

It's column shifts 8x4


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jeff,

Column shift 8x4....that's a new one to me! Must have been special order. 

IMO, the Ford 3610 is one of the best tractors Ford ever built. Take good care of it and it will serve you well for a long time.


----------



## jeffbrown1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's a pic of the tractor. I love it, but I had my doubt of it being what it says it is. I really like the column shift, gives you a open station.


----------



## jeffbrown1986 (Feb 26, 2016)

I think I stole the tractor I gave 2800 for it in 2014. Since then I've put new tires all the way around it. It's a good tractor that fits my needs.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That's one helluva buy! Of course, new tires probably added $1500 to the cost.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Jeff,

Two things that I have learned about Ford diesels:

1. Install a battery cutoff switch on your tractor. The vibration of the diesel engine wears the insulation off the wiring harness, in particular where the harness goes up over the fuel tank. It can cause a fire. Shut the battery cutoff switch "off" every time you leave the tractor, and you will have no problems. Using this practice, you will be with the tractor if it develops a short circuit and starts smoking. All you have to do is flick the battery disconnect switch to "off". 


2. Due to diesel vibration, the engine can undergo a corrosion process called "cavitation", whereby corrosion can eat a pinhole in a cylinder wall. All diesels are susceptible to cavitation, but the older Fords are particularly vulnerable due to a design weakness. Ford used to have their own product to put into the cooling system, but today New Holland sells a "fleetgard" product to add to the cooling system to prevent cavitation.


----------

